# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  NY Southern Tier Appleseed Aug 22-23

## B964

Range: Private land

Address:  154 Warner Road, Van Etten, NY

Website:  None

When: Aug 22-23, 2009 

Range fee: None

Range Capacity: 60+

Camping Available: Primitive, Free

Hotels: Watkins Glen, Ithaca, Elmira, Waverly, Owego areas. All are about the same distance away.

Directions:  20 miles SSW of Ithaca, NY; 20 miles NW of Owego, NY; 20 miles E of Watkins Glen, NY; 20 miles NE of Elmira, NY; and 15 miles N of Waverly/Athens/Sayre, PA. Warner Road runs east/west, south of route 34/96. The eastern end of Warner Road turns into Sabin Road as it comes into Spencer NY.

State Laws to be aware of: 10 round mag limit, unless pre-ban. NY still has an "Assault Weapons" ban.
www.oag.state.ny.us Disclaimer: we attempt to tell you the most important ones, mag size etc. but you are required to check for yourself.

Range Rules:  No special rules

Misc:  Up to 500 yard target line available. We will be shooting distance at this shoot.  

Daytime parking on west edge of field. Local restaurants are open, best one is the Main Street Cafe.

Local grocery store open all weekend.

Who to contact for more information:     B964  - NY State Coordinator
                                                               607-727-9282
RWVA.NEWYORK@gmail.com

Registration Link:Aug Appleseed: http://www.eventbrite.com/event/187254082

----------

